# I've been on a Flashaholic Power Kick lately...



## kelmo (Jun 22, 2007)

It started when I purchased a Cree drop in for my 6P. I've always been conservative lumen wise. I use a E1e and a E2e w/MN02 LA for most of my hand held needs. But something about the raw power my 6P now puts out has re-awakened something inside my soul. Soon afterwards I pre-ordered a Novatac product to upgrade my B42. I shelved my E1e and dusted off my 9P. I put an MN03 LA in my E2e. I "Up-Lego'd" my other 9P with a Turbohead, A19, and MN60 LA. And the coup de grâce was ordering 20 more batteries from the Hound. 

Maybe its because we just experienced the Summer Solstice in this hemisphere.

kelmo


----------



## Windscale (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh dear, a flashaholic is in heat!!!


----------



## kelmo (Jun 22, 2007)

Windscale said:


> Oh dear, a flashaholic is in heat!!!



HA! You just made coffee shoot out of my nose!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 22, 2007)

Windscale said:


> Oh dear, a flashaholic is in heat!!!


 
That's nothing! The Sales staff at Target is starting to recognize me!
I can't remember the last time that more than a week passed without me getting myself a new light. :sweat:


----------



## Windscale (Jun 23, 2007)

kelmo said:


> HA! You just made coffee shoot out of my nose!


 
Sorry about that. Sometimes flashlights work better than viagra!!


----------



## nyyankeefen (Jun 23, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> That's nothing! The Sales staff at Target is starting to recognize me!
> I can't remember the last time that more than a week passed without me getting myself a new light. :sweat:



I have the same problem....the solution is to hit different target locations. I have 4 locations at my disposal.:naughty:

If target sold the inova T series lights I would have a serious problem.


----------



## KingGlamis (Jun 23, 2007)

I take it from your posts that Target has a good selection of lights? In the past two weeks I have been to Bass Pro Shops, Wal-Mart, Lowes, and Sport Chalet. All had similar selections of lights, some better than others. Maybe I need to check out Target?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 24, 2007)

KingGlamis said:


> I take it from your posts that Target has a good selection of lights? In the past two weeks I have been to Bass Pro Shops, Wal-Mart, Lowes, and Sport Chalet. All had similar selections of lights, some better than others. Maybe I need to check out Target?


 
Target definitely has a better selection of lights than Lowes and Wal-Mart. Not all the Target stores are exactly the same. Some have a very poor selection. But many have an excellent variety.


----------



## winston (Jun 25, 2007)

kelmo said:


> I "Up-Lego'd" my other 9P with a Turbohead, A19, and MN60 LA. And the coup de grâce was ordering 20 more batteries from the Hound.
> 
> Maybe its because we just experienced the Summer Solstice in this hemisphere.
> 
> kelmo



Wow. Did anyone else get a little turned on? :candle:


----------



## zk188 (Jun 25, 2007)

Dammit my chair just broke im not even fat Also For the best slection of torches in lakewood got to GI JOES damn chair.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jun 26, 2007)

I know the feeling


----------

